# How much money can be taken in hand??



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

How much money is allowed to carry in hand while migrating initially.

Can we carry Indian rupees, say Rs. 300,000 in hand?

regards


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much money is allowed to carry in hand while migrating initially.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can carry $10,000 with you that would be little more than 400,000 Indian Rupees. 

Good Luck Rangoola..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Anything over 10k should be declared..


----------



## JODELAH (Mar 26, 2009)

*Open a Bank account...*



anj1976 said:


> Anything over 10k should be declared..


My advise is open a bank account in Australia, transfer the money and use the deposit once you are in the country. I think is unecessary travel with money on hand, especially an important amount of money..

Regards,


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much money is allowed to carry in hand while migrating initially.
> 
> ...


Hi

Hope you are travelling soon. 

300000 comes around 7300 AUD , you can carry this amount , without declaration. But it is not advisable to carry everything as cash , you can transfer something ( like 2K AUD ) in to your Australian bank account before you move and keep around 2k in hand and then remaining as traveller cheque . This is what i am planning.
Btw 3rd week Feb I am flying to Perth, where you are intended to move


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you are travelling soon.
> 
> ...


EEIndia, 
Sounds like a goood suggestion, after all you would not like to keep all your eggs in one basket.. 

Good Luck and keep visiting / contributing on this forum.


----------



## pete2oz (Jan 30, 2010)

I did not think you were allowed to take indian rupees out of india


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Above A$10,000 you must declare else you'll get in serious trouble with the law.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

mr.india said:


> EEIndia,
> Sounds like a goood suggestion, after all you would not like to keep all your eggs in one basket..
> 
> Good Luck and keep visiting / contributing on this forum.



Thanks man, Sure i will update every useful stuffs what i see in Australia


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

I think I read the wording of it saying: "10,000A$ or more". So if you don't want to declare what you have, you should have 9,999A$  Also if carrying any other currency it will be counted in AUD to compare against the 10K threshold.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Just declare.... My mom came in with heaps more.... declared and they still questioned her for 2 Hours  - Jokers..... Australian custom officials are more like the Gestapo  - Give anybody in OZ a title or a little bit of authority.... Oi Vey.

They finally let my 65 year old mum go after she convinced them that her husband back home won't like it if she stays in Australia ... Go figure.

Bring as much as you like.... just be prepared to be grilled by Heinrich Himmler.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you are travelling soon.
> 
> ...


Hallo EE India....
It means that we have to open a Bank Account before leaving India.
......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hari it isnt you have to, its if you want to, you can. it isnt the best idea to carry money in hand for migrants. since they take more than just enough for a month, it is advisable to open an account from your home country and get it activated once there.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hari it isnt you have to, its if you want to, you can. it isnt the best idea to carry money in hand for migrants. since they take more than just enough for a month, it is advisable to open an account from your home country and get it activated once there.


OH...Thankyou anjali...
Its a good idea to open a bank account from here.
Please help me how it.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

hari999999 said:


> OH...Thankyou anjali...
> Its a good idea to open a bank account from here.
> Please help me how it.


Westpac - Australia's First Bank do open accounts............ I did that from the UK


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Halo said:


> Westpac - Australia's First Bank do open accounts............ I did that from the UK


Halo......
Thankyou verymuch. I will check it
Regards
hari999999
......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks Hari for posting this...guess it's safe to have a aussie bank account then...Moving 1st week April to Melbourn


----------



## sonukashi (May 10, 2012)

Is opening of account can be done online and then it can be activated after reaching in Australia. I am from India and just wanted to know how account opening can be done from India. What about NRE account with Indian Banks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sonukashi said:


> Is opening of account can be done online and then it can be activated after reaching in Australia. I am from India and just wanted to know how account opening can be done from India. What about NRE account with Indian Banks.


Yes, you can open an account online prior to your arrival in Australia. This is probably the safe option if you need to transfer large sums of money as it saves you having to carry it on your person. The bank will normally action your request within 24 hours and will email you your bank account details.

Once you are in the country, you would need to visit your nearest branch, with your original passport and your account will activated right there and then.


----------

